
Retroshare – A peer to peer social network - 1ris
http://retroshare.net/
======
1ris
Unlike other approaches like Diaspora, gnu social, Friendica et cetera, this
is peer to peer, e.g. serverless. It has no mostly central servers that
federate, but clients that communicate with each other.

